# PowerDNS Support



## logifech (19. Sep. 2013)

Hallo Leute,
wollte mal nachfragen ob PowerDNS von ISPCOnfig3 Supportet wird, wenn ja wie installiere ich powerDNS mit ISPCOnfig3? falls PowerDNS nicht unterstützt wird eine andere farge ist e in naher Zukunft vor gesehen PowerDNS zu unterstützen ode rnicht?
Gruß
logifech


----------



## nowayback (19. Sep. 2013)

hi,

welche vorteile soll es deiner meinung nach gegenüber bind bringen?


----------



## logifech (19. Sep. 2013)

Ich weiß es nicht, habe mit bind im bezug auf IPv6 nur Probleme und hoffe das PowerDNS damit keine Probleme macht... Also geht das ode rnicht?


----------



## mare (20. Sep. 2013)

Für den Power-DNS Support müßte ein komplettes Modul im ISPCONFIG neu geschrieben werden. Wir hatten vorher auch PowerDNS im Einsatz da es der einzige Server mit Superslavemodus war und man so neue Domains auf allle Slaves pushen konnte. 

Mit ISPconfig und dem Mirrorsystem des DNSserver ist das aber nicht mehr notwendig. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass die Nameserver mit Zonenfiles laufen und nicht auf das DB Backend angewiesen sind.

Unser Setup mit 4 DNS-Servern läuft komplett im Dualstack und stellt neben normalen AAAA Records auch IPv6 Reversezonen bereit.

Wenn da was klemmt wäre es vielleicht zielführender den Fehler zu suchen als die Software zu wechseln bei der - mit denselben Quelldaten - der Fehler dann auch wieder auftritt.


----------



## Till (20. Sep. 2013)

Powerdns wird von ispconfig seit Jahren unterstützt, ich würde ihn aber nicht verwenden. Wenn Du trotzdem powerdns verwenden willst, dann schau Dir mal die Installationsanleitung im powerdns server plugin an.

IPv6 mit Bind läuft meines Wissens nach problemlos, wie mare ja bereits geschrieben hat.


----------



## logifech (25. Sep. 2013)

Also ich hab efolgendes Problem:

Ich mache zurzeit über Hurricane Electric die IPv6 Zertifizierung und da wird auch geprüft ob der nameserver über IPv6 Erreichbar ist (also AAAA Records hat und Queries über IPv6 beantwortet) die AAAA Records sind alle sauber angelegt und stimmen aber irgendwie beantwortet bind keine Queries über Ipv6.


----------



## Till (25. Sep. 2013)

Fix6.net – IPv6 news and information » Blog Archive » How to enable IPv6 on bind9


----------



## logifech (25. Sep. 2013)

Hab ich schon Probiert, aber es tut sich nix selber Fehler wie vorher... (Bin auf die Gleiche Seite gestoßen wie du damals)


----------



## logifech (25. Sep. 2013)

@mare musstest du bei deinen IPv6 DNS Servern genauso vor gehen wie auf der Seite die Till gepostet hat?

EDIT:
Also habe grade nochmal alles ausprobiert

- Es existieren für die Domains und die NS Server AAAA Records
- Wenn ich einen dig auf die Domain mache dig AAAA $NS +short  ($NS entspricht meinem Nameserver) bekomme ich auch den AAAA Record für ns.domain.tld
- Aber sobald ich das versuche dig AAAA $domain @$nsAAAA bekomme ich ein Connection timeout
habe nochmal einen Screenshot von dem test den si ebei HE machen angehängt.


----------



## mare (25. Sep. 2013)

Hi,

Ja listen-on-v6 { any; }; in der named.conf.options.

Du kannst das mit 
netstat -an | grep 53
prüfen da muß :::53 mit erscheinen.

PS: Ich habe die Prüfung auch gemacht. Mit einer Domain die auf diesen DNS-Servern liegt.

(zu deiner Frage aus der PM)
Auch die Reversezonen für unsere Netze liegen auf den Servern.
Wichtig ist, dass du "rückwärts" nicht abkürzen kannst und die PTR's voll ausgeschrieben werden müssen.
Am einfachsten machst du ein dig -x 2000:db8::4 und schaust was er für einen PTR abfragt. 
(3.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.8.b.d.0.0.0.0.2.ip6.arpa.)

Das trennst du dann nach Präfix und Host z.B.
Zone : 0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.8.b.d.0.0.0.0.2.ip6.arpa.
PTR : 3.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0  -> www.domain.tld

ACHTUNG: Keinen Punkt am Ende des PTR machen damit die Zone angehangen wird !

Das kannst du dann ins ISPCONFIG eintragen.


----------



## logifech (25. Sep. 2013)

Hi,
danke mare gibt es die möglichkeit dich auch anderweitig mal zu erreichen (Skype, ICQ oder Email bei fragen) würde mich da sehr freuen.

PS:
netstat -an | grep 53 ergab folgendes
tcp6       0      0 :::53                   :::*                    LISTEN
udp6       0      0 :::53                   :::*

aber leider imme rnoch kein erfolg bei dem Test von HE, wenn ich eine einzelne Website auf IPv6 Connectivity teste über http://ipv6-test.com/validate.php Funktioniert alles wunderbar er erkennt das der Webserver IPv6 erreichbar ist und das die seite einen AAAA record hat.


----------

